# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) شروحات :  شرح تتبيث برامج وأدوات Cydia بصيغة .deb

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

هناك عدة طرق لتتبيث برامج وأدوات Cydia  بصيغة .deb  
وهذه طريقة أحبذها وسهلة جدا 
نبدأ على بركة الله  1= حمل برنامجالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وتبثه  2= قم بتتبيث برنامج ifile من Cydia  3= وصل الايفون بالجهاز وافتح برنامج iphone folders
ثم قم بنسخ البرنامج أو الاداة التي بصيغة .deb
ولصقه في أي مكان تريده    4= افتح برنامج ifile في iphone وابحث عن البرنامج أو الاداة
المراد تتبيثها ثم عمل install   ماكان من خطأ أو نسيان فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان لعنه الله 
وماكان من صواب فمن الله وحده لا شريك له
وماتوفيقي الا بالله

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا ياعملاق موضوع فى غاية الروعة تستحق +++ اكراما لتميزك

----------


## medboug

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## kamal002

merckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## xxchinwixx

merciii

----------


## bob123

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## mohammed621968

موضوع رائع

----------


## mokhtar1234

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mbarek12

شكرا على الموضوع

----------

